# Dogs eating bugs



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Eevee likes to play with and eat bugs.. Which is great for me, because she's like my little exterminator. :thumb: I just see it as her getting a little extra protein, haha! 
Do your dogs eat bugs? 

Are there any certain types of bugs that I should keep her away from, or are there any that would be dangerous for her to eat?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I hate letting my dogs near bees or spiders - everytime they have gotten bit by one they swelled like balloons. Hate that.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Liz said:


> I hate letting my dogs near bees or spiders - everytime they have gotten bit by one they swelled like balloons. Hate that.


Oh, I definitely wouldnt let her near bees. But Im sure one day she'll get to one before I have the chance to react, and she'll (hopefully) learn her lesson with a swollen face and sore mouth.
She's eaten a couple spiders here and there though. No bites so far, thankfully! What do you do when their faces start swelling?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Ick - like I said I hate that. I run to my child's Beneadryl because it usually works really fast and dose every four hours and apply cool compresses with cool water and witch hazel. Works like a charm. When a collie face bloats it is horrible.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Ack, I can only imagine! Eevee's face would probably bloat just as bad.
I'm going to write down your advice, just in case! I know one day she'll be too quick for me to stop her. :tongue:


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Layla LOVES these horrible hard brown beatles. They are attracted to the porch lights at night, and they used to get into the house pre-Layla. When she hears one she gets really excited and when she can reach them she grabs them up and crunches them up like popcorn haha!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

She always reminds me of my co-owned sable smooth girl. Yes, she will look like a bull terrier (no offense to bull terriers) just like mine do. At least it is generally an easy fix.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah my cat got bitten by a spider before, not a pretty site. Her whole chin was really big and swollen. Oddly enough, Ruby has not really shown an interest in spiders, shes come across them before but just looks at them and walks away and then I kill them lol.

I usually try to keep on top of making sure there are no bugs in the apartment. Right now, since I live by the lake, there are tons of little gnat swarms EVERWHERE! And they are so tiny they can make it through the screens and they go around the window in the living room (its floor to ceiling windows) and Ruby sometimes starts licking them up. But I quickly shoo her away and wipe them up with a damp towel. Stupid bugs -.-


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Kat said:


> Yeah my cat got bitten by a spider before, not a pretty site. Her whole chin was really big and swollen. Oddly enough, Ruby has not really shown an interest in spiders, shes come across them before but just looks at them and walks away and then I kill them lol.
> 
> I usually try to keep on top of making sure there are no bugs in the apartment. Right now, since I live by the lake, there are tons of little gnat swarms EVERWHERE! And they are so tiny they can make it through the screens and they go around the window in the living room (its floor to ceiling windows) and Ruby sometimes starts licking them up. But I quickly shoo her away and wipe them up with a damp towel. Stupid bugs -.-


While I was apartment hunting I found the cutest place by the lake. After visiting a few times and seeing the bugs and gnats, though, I decided to turn it down and find somewhere else to go, lol! I cant stand bugs, and I try to keep the apartment bug-free too. It drives me crazy thinking there might be bugs in the house! And now that I have Eevee I cant use any bug sprays or anything to kill them.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

My sisters toy poodle Kira would go nuts eating earwigs and flys if she heard the fly swatter she would run into the room and searxh the floor for the dead fly or earwig. it was so gross


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> My sisters toy poodle Kira would go nuts eating earwigs and flys if she heard the fly swatter she would run into the room and searxh the floor for the dead fly or earwig. it was so gross


Haha that's funny! My silly dogs run and hide when the fly swatter comes out. Ari always did that, and I think he was probably hit with one or something similar before I got him :-( So I think he taught the others to duck and hide.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Tucker is interested in any thing small that moves. He has eaten many bugs and spiders. 

Sadly, He LOVES flys. I think its sick. And because they fly, he loves and kind of bees' or wasps. We have been to the vet many times due to benadryll and witch hazel not pulling thru and swelling on his throat/tongue and not being able to breath. Anything else he doesnt seem to have a problem with. Nothing has been a problem since we've moved. I've not noticed any bugs. I wonder if its because I spray the carpets and bedding and furniture with the natural defense flea and tick spray?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> Layla LOVES these horrible hard brown beatles. They are attracted to the porch lights at night, and they used to get into the house pre-Layla. When she hears one she gets really excited and when she can reach them she grabs them up and crunches them up like popcorn haha!


We call those june bugs here, and there are millions of them right now. If we turn on a light, the screens are covered within a few minutes. It's why we close all the doors and turn out all the lights when it gets dark. 

I am going to install a yard light to attract them away from the porch but we don't have it yet. 

I think it was also a June bug that Parker choked on and quit breathing. The vet told me he is seeing at least 2-3 dogs a day right now because of June bugs - mostly bloody diarrhea. They are not bad bugs because they don't bite, but man they are driving me insane right now. I can't even sit on my own porch unless it's pitch black.


----------

